# How to change machine/server name?



## freaky (Jun 2, 2006)

How can I change the name that appears at the beginning of the line in a Terminal prompt?


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 2, 2006)

Open System Preferences, and then go to the Sharing section. The computer name is right there.


----------



## freaky (Jun 2, 2006)

I have "Power Mac G5" as my computer name there but when I open a terminal session it keeps showing something totally different.


----------



## bobw (Jun 3, 2006)

The name in Terminal should be your Short User Name, not the computer name.

ChangeShortName


----------



## freaky (Jun 3, 2006)

My shortname is firstlastname, but in terminal it's something different which is also the first website that I believe I added to my computer to use for development (without the TLD). Any other ideas?


----------



## cguzman (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Freaky,
Were you ever able to figure this out. I'm having the same issue and don't know how to rename my system. 

Any ideas?


----------



## freaky (Aug 30, 2006)

Nope and it's driving me nuts! If you figure it out please post how to change it!


----------



## secoif (Dec 9, 2007)

FROM: http://textsnippets.com/posts/show/627

sudo scutil --set HostName servername.example.com


----------

